# Staying Safe



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

One big thing I've always been told, is never carry a whip or use spurs while on a trail ride - should you be attacked (by a person) those tools could be used against you or your horse.
If a stranger approaches you - whether you think they're safe or not, tell them your horse bites and/or kicks - to dissuade any potential threat.

Always carry extra water, a flashlight if you can, your cell phone, extra cash and your ID. I'm sure others will have more to add to this list. 
Oh and of COURSE wear a helmet!! It may be "just" a trail, but the landing may be far worse than a soft arena floor. 
Make sure you're wearing enough clothes in cooler weather, you can always take layers off.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I always put splint boots on my horse, not so much for him, but they can be used to splint or brace a broken bone on a person. I figured this out after I fell off and broke my arm way out on the trail and I had nothing to splint it with. I took off my t-shirt and wrapped it tightly around my wrist and rode home shirtless, thank goodness I had a nice sports bra on.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I always carry duct tape, a pocket knife, extra rope, flashlight, a lifestraw, cheap rain poncho, lighter, and sandwiches. Halter and lead rope on and run through the pommel, I could care less what others think it looks like. It has come in handy.

Always call someone and let them know what, where, and when you're riding and when you will be expected home. Set up a check in time, then a second, and call for backup on the third if the calls go unanswered! LOL!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

Well PunksTank, i am very guilty of bringing a crop on trail rides, but only because my horse wont listen when i kick.. but the way i see it, a person cant out run a cantering horse, and who says i wouldnt use it on them first? ;-)!! it is something to think about though..

adding to the list:
- RIDE IN PAIRS!!! safety in numbers people!
- helmet always
- ride only on trails that you know or that are easy to follow and marked. the last thing you want is to get lost in the woods
- wear bright colors to be seen easily by other riders or hunters if it is hunting season
- i dont personally carry a whistle, but i would be helpful it you were separated
- if the trail looks unsafe, do not continue on that trail

this will be a useful thread


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

ilovepets said:


> - ride only on trails that you know or that are easy to follow and marked. the last thing you want is to get lost in the woods
> - if the trail looks unsafe, do not continue on that trail


I ride mainly off trail and these are two situations in which you always trust your horse.
It is easy to get turned around in the woods..if you do get lost, let your horse lead. They have a great sense of direction and know the way home.
If our mares stop in the woods, I always get off to look around because they see something that I don't. They've kept me out of a lot of half buried old barbed wire cattle fences.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

I know I always bring a hoof pick, Lead, Some kind of wrap or boot should the horse get injured, Phone, an extra sweater, and one or two water bottles.


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

I can only Imagine if I were you that day, Taffy Clayton. That is really smart! I would have never thought of that.


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

baling twine
zip ties
knife
compass/ maps (if available for that area)
hoof pic
snack/beverage
helmet


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Zip ties, leatherman, snacks, water, handgun (generally loaded with snake shot).


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Cell phone and knife (preferable swiss army, but not always the case) for those 2 hour or so trails..4+ hour trails are different though (especially if I have a day to explore the rest of the woods). Those kinda trails get a horn bag including (but not limited to): knife, bottle or two of water, both cell phones (until may when the old one gets shut off lol), and cigarettes/lighter.
I can double my reins as a lead on my noseband, I can make a fire with my lighter (and cigarettes for a smoke signal if I REALLY get lost lol), and I can always use a sleeve of my shirt and my knife to cut my saddle ties (in emergency ONLY, I love my saddle with everything it came with, lol) to make a wrap to help with any profusely bleeding cuts or such.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

PunksTank said:


> One big thing I've always been told, is never carry a whip or use spurs while on a trail ride - should you be attacked (by a person) those tools could be used against you or your horse.
> If a stranger approaches you - whether you think they're safe or not, tell them your horse bites and/or kicks - ....


I'm far more familiar and proficient with my spurs than anyone marking me for easy prey... And really, there are a lot scarier things at a person's disposal to use against me than a crop, lol! Just sayin... Thought that logic was a little flawed for my personal application. No WAY could/would I ride my boy anywhere without spurs. Being a rather sluggish fellow, if I need him to shift off a ledge NOW, I'd better be able to convince him! He kinda forgets to maintain focus now & then...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Before relying on a cell phone for emergencies, it's a good idea to find out if you have cell service where you're going to ride. Most of the places I ride don't.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Knife, matches, duct tape, sanitary pad (makes a great bandaid), gatorade, trail mix, rain gear tied to your saddle, plus a bunch of other stuff already said.

What most people forget is what to keep in the their trailer for after the ride. Change of clothes, pair of comfortable shoes, food, water, first aid kit for you and horse, pretty much everything including the kitchen sink. Why? Because your trailer doesn't really care how much you packed in it so take anything you might think is useful.

FYI, change of clothes/shoes has kept me from catching cold I don't know how many times.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll add, if it's a long ride, try pantyhoes under your jeans. They reduce the rub of the pants seam by quite a bit.

Also, be sure your emergency items, cell phone, knife, lighter/matches, at least, are attached to your body, NOT to your horse. If you get unloaded and your horse bolts, you need to be able to get help and or help yourself...can't do that if your phone is running down the trail with your horse.

And get a dog tag made for each horse with your name, address and phone number on them with yarn to braid them into your horses mane, or an alligator clip to clip them onto mane hair. Don't attach them to halters or gear, make sure they are on the horse itself.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

And don't forget the flask! 

I agree with Darrin about the trailer. Add a leather hole punch for tack repair. Extra water for horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> Before relying on a cell phone for emergencies, it's a good idea to find out if you have cell service where you're going to ride. Most of the places I ride don't.


And to add to this, if you don't have cell service where you are going, you can always bring a walkie talkie, or something like that


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Army compass...and common sense.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I was always told that to call emergency you didn't need service..Not sure how it'd work, but apparently it has for some people. Im gonna have to ask BO about it since she's an EMT dispatch, I'm sure she'll know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

When I was in Georgia, I had a knife on me, a pistol and two cellphones anytime I left the barn on a horse. I have one cellphone attached to my hip, the other to the horse. You never know when your horse will leave you so its safer to keep the phone on your body. If your horse is lost, whoever catches it will have a way to contact the owner. So its good to have a phone on the horse as well.

These days I carry a knife, two cellphones (one attached to the horse, the other on me), and a bandana. People always stare at me funny because I rarely go to the barn without a bandana hanging from my belt loop. Its helped me out in so many instances though. I've wrapped fresh cuts, stopped bleeding, blindfolded horses, used it as an emergency cool down for me if I ever over heat, tied broken tack back together with it...its just a good thing to always have for those "just in case" situations.

The whip thing on a trail is silly to me. If anyone is gonna come after me, they better be quick enough to actually get near Raina in the first place (shes not a fan of people leaping at her ****) and if they do get close enough, they best have something better in mind to use other than a whip. Really, you have the advantage on a horse. You're on a horse and you are armed with a whip. They'd have to somehow get you off the horse and wrestle the whip from you in order to use it against you. Beating someone with a whip isn't lethal, it just stings. Its a poor weapon.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Not quite right Iseul  You can always call 911 from any cellphone (even if you don't have a service plan) because the Fed Gov't mandated that. So say you didn't pay the bill on your cell phone and the company "shut it off" if you dialed 911 the call would still go through. But, if you have no cell service i.e. are in an area where the phones won't work due to no signal to connect to the network then you're out of luck.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ yup. We keep a couple of cell phones from our discontinued plan around just for 911.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Ahh, alrighty. Well, I'm all good because I have service everywhere in the woods I'm in (sadly sometimes..people never stop calling/texting lol) anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Great stuff.

Yep, keep your emergency supplies *on* your person. I get funny looks because I ride with a purse, LOL!! We lost our saddle bags in the move, I'm thinking they got tossed :-(. I like this purse because it's got a long strap attached with clips. I could use as reins and I clip it on my belt loop so it won't flop around. Silly I know!









I always forget to add pads, those things are magic! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Fanny packs FTW!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

MAG1723 said:


> And to add to this, if you don't have cell service where you are going, you can always bring a walkie talkie, or something like that


No. Not unless there's someone on the other end listening on your frequency, and you're within their fairly short range. Really, about the only use for a walkie-talkie is coordinating between members of a party, if you get out of sight of each other. (Or are doing something like rounding up cattle...)


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Lots of good suggestions here! I am guilty of not bringing enough on my trail rides...mostly because the only saddlebags I have are HUGE and I prefer not to use them unless absolutely necessary. But there are a couple of things I always bring.

- Water (even if you don't drink it will come in handy should you ever need to clean a cut/wound etc)
- Baling Twine (At least 3-4 "strings")
- Extra lead rope 
- Pocket knife (I make sure it is heavy duty and has a serrated blade as well. This comes in handy if you ever need to saw through something thick (I have used it to cut through brambles and saw off overhanging branches before)
- Cell Phone (for obvious reasons)
- Camera (This might not seem like a necessity but I always carry one now after an incident that occurred last summer. I was riding with my neighbor when another neighbor came racing down the road after us in his van. We were riding alongside a busy road, with a wide shoulder that bordered his land. We weren't 2 ft off the pavement but he called us every name under the sun, threatening to call the cops, then threatening to take the law into his own hands, etc etc. I have carried a camera ever since....and if I should ever again have another such encounter I fully intend to film the whole thing so I have PROOF of what was said, etc. And if you don't want the other person to see you have a camera you can also turn it on and it can record the audio from your pocket. A camera can also come in handy for getting a photo of a license plate etc if the need ever arises.)
- I also always overdress, especially in winter (even though ours are fairly mild). I'd rather be too hot than too cold! Even in summer I always bring a lightweight/waterproof jacket. I also won't ride in boots that aren't waterproof.

-


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I like the bandana thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

This is great! I'm going to add a few of the items to my saddle bag.
Especially the old cell phone. And the maxi-pad. And the emergency water bottle for cuts.

On the topic of cell phone reception...I've heard you can text in areas of no/low reception and the text will arrive to its destination....anybody know?


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

Catpeedontherug said:


> On the topic of cell phone reception...I've heard you can text in areas of no/low reception and the text will arrive to its destination....anybody know?


my phone won't send text in no service areas but i can receive them (a little bit delayed but i do get them)


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

hemms said:


> I like the bandana thing!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love it too! Its great to just have something to wipe your sweat off on or to dry your hands with if nothing is available. I started wearing one to the barn to keep my hair back and discovered just how many uses it can actually have.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

TOILET PAPER!!! Lol!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

If you are not sure how long you will be you can throw in a small flashlight. I am definitely making a list of this and posting it in my barn!


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

Carry a gun and know how to use it. Also practice firing off your horse.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

MAG1723 said:


> If you are not sure how long you will be you can throw in a small flashlight.


Forget flashlights, get one of the small LED lights that you wear on a headband.


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

gogaited said:


> Carry a gun and know how to use it. Also practice firing off your horse.



Yes


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Be careful with taking a gun, they are illegal in most state and federal parks (except during hunting season, and then only if you have a hunting license), and will get you a huge fine and your weapon confiscated if seen.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

FaydesMom said:


> Be careful with taking a gun, they are illegal in most state and federal parks (except during hunting season, and then only if you have a hunting license), and will get you a huge fine and your weapon confiscated if seen.


That's where the handgun carry permit comes in.

Carry in National Parks is now subject to state handgun laws.

Handgunlaw.us

Only Illinois and DC don't have some sort of carry permits and most states have reciprocal agreements with other states.

Pay the tax, get your second amendment rights. Funny, if we did the same thing to vote they'd call it a poll tax.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Also check the different obscure laws.
In our state we are allowed to carry while on a "journey". That means anywhere that is not on your usual beaten path. Like trail blazin!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I am going to go attach a bandana to my tiny trail fanny pack right now so I don't forget!


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have already made a list, posted in my barn, and filled my saddle bags for the future.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I was required by my employer to carry a gun with me. It was his own property but he had miles of land and a lot of wild life. I had to shoot a coyote that came after my dog so I'm happy he made me carry one. 

I gotta admit that there are more days than not where I don't use the bandana. Its just hanging from my beltloop (or on my head!). I did use it the last time I was up because my hands were filthy and there was nothing to dry them on after washing off the caked on mud. I just reached for my bandana and boom, dry hands! So handy!

There are people who have told me not to hang it from the belt loop since I could get it caught on something. I've only got it caught once in all the years I've been using it and my belt loop just tore away, so it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

I know where I live having a gun is not allowed, so research what the rules are in your area, you don't want to be paying a fine!


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Fun thread. Thought I'd throw my list on the pile, though most if it has already been mentioned.

Two-four hour day ride:
-hat with a brim (sun protection and John Wayne feeling)
-sunglasses (protection from sun and from branches)
-collared shirt (keeps sun off neck)
-pocket knife
-hoof pick
-jacket or coat, depending on weather
-slicker, if weather warrants
-two-qt canteen
-some parachute cord in the bags for emergency repairs
-cell phone
-spurs
-dog

Most of that stuff I just keep right to hand, so it's not like packing to move every time I go out. I normally keep saddlebags attached to my saddle.

Four-eight hour day ride in the mountains:
-all of the above, plus-
-toilet paper
-compass and map (if I don't know the area well)
-matches in a waterproof container or cigarette lighter in my pocket (at the suggestion of Josh, I'm going to start carrying a matchless fire starter set).
-large sheath knife on the belt (great for making firewood if necessary)
-handgun
-heavy coat, even in warm weather
-slicker, even when dry (bright yellow or flourescent pink can help in being located from the air in case of emergency)
-snack foods and/or meal
-4 qt canteen
-halter worn under bridle with 22' lead rope attached
-flashlight
-bandana
-small First-Aid kit

Overnighter or two nights trip:
-all of the above, plus-
-sleeping bag
-trail pillow
-sleeping pad
-personal hygiene kit (tooth brush, etc)
-waterproof ground sheet
-canvas tarp for top cover
-extra change of clothes, including socks
-large steel cup, fork and spoon

For longer trips with a pack horse:
-all of the above, plus-
-extra feed (normally alfalfa pellets)
-coffee pot
-cooking pots and pans, according to menu
-propane cans and small burner
-propane lantern
-extra batteries for flashlight
-large plastic tarp (12X12 or 16X16)
-axe (26" camp axe)
-foldable shovel
-water purification tablets or pump
-a lot more food
-normal horse packing gear (feed bags, hobbles, highline, etc)
-leather repair supplies kit
-hoof knife, nippers, hammer, nails (if horses are shod)
-at least one hoof boot to fit each horse for emergencies
-equine First-Aid kit

There are differences in what I pack for a long trip if I intend to make a base camp and ride out each day, rather than a mileage trip from here to there. I'm sure I forgot some stuff.

Gets me excited just thinking about it.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

gunslinger, last Fall the IL courts proved a lack of concealed carry in IL to be unconstitutional. By May we ill have the ability to take a course and have concealed carry, here, too...so we will be able to carry a gun in Shawnee National Forest...if you WANT to...in the buggy summer.
Nice thread.
We keep our 4 sets of saddlebags packed. One set is for horse 1st aid, one is for human 1st aid--they are both leather--and the other two are canvas, for anything/everything else. We also both carry a haversack. We carry a weapon which will shoot shotguns shells for killing a snake and a slug to put down a horse...if necessary.
IMHO, the MOST IMPORTANT thing to take with you on a trail ride is a buddy.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

may i suggest paracord bracelets (a.k.a survival bracelets)??  it is a good idea to bring paracord but its is easier to wear it!! i have a very small wrist and there is about 6 feet in mine. 2 colors = 2 strands.. 1 color = one strand (6 feet total in each!)

of course i made this one for the color but you get the idea  (i put an extra black piece in for color)

















here is a helpful page to some projects!
Easy Paracord Projects

and use this technique to make a single strand bracelet
How to make a single color survival bracelet/paracord bracelet with buckle

and for you really creative people... try making the leash! (or modify it for a lead rope ;-) maybe with thicker rope)
i made a small one for my rabbit, started with 12 feet of each color, made about a 4-4.5 foot leash


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Great product, ilp!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

What would you use the bracelet for ilovepets?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

My thought on the bracelet is that at some point you can pull and it will unravel giving you a cord to repair tack, lead a horse or whatever. ???
It's a stronger solution than the leather shoelace I carry.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

MAG1723- the bracelet is made out of [550] paracord. my dad says good paracord have 7 white strands in the middle. all you have to do is search "buy paracord". i use 3/8 clips with mine.

Dustbunny- the bracelet is simply an easier way to carry a good amount of rope. when needed you can pull it apart and used it. of course when you burn the ends. you want it burned and flattened enough that it cant come apart but can be pulled apart if needed 

i get 100 feet when i buy. i haven't used with website yet, but they have the most colors (and reflective and glow in the dark!!)
550 Paracord


----------

